# Red Hat 8 "Psyche"



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Red Hat Linux drips from Web leak


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee, 7.3 was pretty great, I wonder if the benefit of 8.0 will be that much better? Open Office can't hurt. I wonder how many CDs there will be total, and Redhat's ftp site will be slower than usual with the new release any week now (as if it could get any slower). I think I was averaging 8+ hour download time per CD in 7.3 (and that was with DSL 1256Kbps+ download ability)


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

7.3 was very nice and 8.0 doesn't seem to offer a much that is new. I'm kind of interested in Bluecurve but beyond that it seems pretty plain...Mozilla 1.1, OpenOffice, etc. I've already got OpenOffice on Linux and Xp. I'm curious as to when...after a Windows Update of course .. I'll try to start OpenOffice and find that for some reason it doesn't work with XP anymore .

MandrakeSoft can't let Red Hat get all the attention.


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's some alternate locations for ISOs of the latest (or nearly latest) distros:

LinuxISrg Fresh ISOs, just like mom used to burn.

SuSe is the only one that doesn't have an ISO but I have the file list if you need it. For Red Hat I can usually find an ftp that averages around 70k per second. Not great but much better than dialup and free.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Great site. I've limited my packaging to Redhat and the other ones that are supported by Lotus Domino Server (Caldera, TurboLinux and SuSe); and Mandrake just because of popularity.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The additon of xft2 makes getting fonts working correctly with antialias and subpixel hinting easier.

Running it right now on a laptop.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Tried downloading 8.0 last night and it looked like it would take 1-2 days per ISO image. The mirror sites just seemed to have 7.3, I guess I can wait.


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple of sites/mirrors:

ftp://kickstart.linux.ncsu.edu/pub/redhat/linux/8.0/en/iso/i386 
ftp://ftp.esat.net/mirrors/.1/ftp.redhat.com/redhat/linux/8.0/en/iso/i386/


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the mirror sites. THe sites listed at redhat only showed the 73. I probably could have found the 8.0 site if I dug a little . If only I weren't so lazy


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Installing Red Hat 8.0 on one of my test machines as I type this. Allocated 15GB for partitions, will use up 4.7 GB for "Everything Install". And now that Domino/Notes 6.00 is out in gold, I'll be testing that on the Linux box. 

Let you know what I think. 

Got an e-mail from Mandrake that Mandrake Linux 9.0 is also out.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Had my first weird RH 8.0 situation. 

The Redhat network, which like MS Update will inform you of udated RPMs and other programs. I decided to let that run, and in the middle of the install of some app it just hung. I had tried installing some apps and the packager would never start. The Packager program was clogged by the first failure and a reboot was required to get it all working again. This is not typical Linux characteristics. Everything else run ok, I installed everything, and I didn't like the login menu, takes extra clicks to change over from Gnome to KDE, etc. But the menu is simpler for people not switching interfaces, so maybe that is intentional?


----------

